# API Stress Coat + ?



## inkrealm (May 15, 2011)

my betta boy had a little freak out last night.... we think it may have been something about being a little too greedy and choking on his food.... >.> -COUGH- anyway I'd been wanting to try API Stress Coat + for awhile, and he's looking pretty dazed right now so I thought it might be a good time. I just wanted to get some feedback from you guys on how you use it, how you like it, results, etc... how much do you use per gallon? just 1 1/4 mL? just a tad over the first line I guess? do you go by their dosage suggestion? any other thoughts are welcome too~ 

I've had him on Prime... should I acclimate him or is a direct switchover okay? and is it okay if I mix the API water with the old Prime water? ( like is a 50 okay even though the older water will have Prime in it and the new water will have API and they will mix... ) thanks for the feedback. it's really appreciated. ^-^;;


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

10g = 5mL, so 2g you will do 1 mL. 
My experience of using it for the last 17 years is I have had no issues. I don't use it as a main conditioner, but I always add in a few drops during water changes to soothe them from the stress of the change. I've never had to acclimate them to it. 

If I were you, I'd just put in a few drops of it into your tank as is.. it would be hard to over dose conditioner, so there is no fear in that. As far as acclimating him, again, never did when I would just put in a few drops in a tank that wasn't being changed and haven't had issues. 

Prime is ideally better, so I would stick with Prime with a half dose or so of Stress Coat is what I would suggest.


----------



## valleyankee (Oct 21, 2011)

Myates said:


> 10g = 5mL, so 2g you will do 1 mL.
> My experience of using it for the last 17 years is I have had no issues. I don't use it as a main conditioner, but I always add in a few drops during water changes to soothe them from the stress of the change. I've never had to acclimate them to it.
> 
> If I were you, I'd just put in a few drops of it into your tank as is.. it would be hard to over dose conditioner, so there is no fear in that. As far as acclimating him, again, never did when I would just put in a few drops in a tank that wasn't being changed and haven't had issues.
> ...


I thought that you use Stress Coat in place of the regular wayer conditioner? I use Aqueon Betta Bowl Plus which seems to already have a slime coat ingredient in it.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I use stress coat as a main water conditioner and have for the last 5 months. I wish I could find Prime locally and use stress coat as an additive but its the only good conditioner I can find. I use just over the first line for 2.5g. I would think adding your regular stuff and then a few drops of stress coat would help.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

valleyankee said:


> I thought that you use Stress Coat in place of the regular wayer conditioner? I use Aqueon Betta Bowl Plus which seems to already have a slime coat ingredient in it.


You can use Stress Coat as a main conditioner- I just never have. Some fish may be sensitive to the component in there for the slime coat, creating excess slime coating, but it's not common and nothing to worry about.


----------



## inkrealm (May 15, 2011)

alright so for hospital tank ( 2.5 ) I'd just use 1mL basically? and for his main ( 5g ) I'd use 2.5mL right? and it's okay if I overdose it some? I'll try not to but..
and okay, that makes me feel much better ( using it as an additive rather than the conditioner ).... so if I wanted to I could waltz over to his hospital tank right now and dump 1mL into the cap and pour it directly in? or do I need to mix it in with the new water? P: -shot- thanks for the help... ^-^; <3

and can they gain immunity to it like medicine or no?...
I don't want to use it all the time and then not be able to use it when he needs it.... ><


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

You always want to premix anything you add to a tank, so yes, put it in with new water. If you are using it as an additive, you only need a few drops. A little more than 1ml per 2.5g is if its the only conditioner you're using. I'd put half the cap for 5g if its all I'm using. I use 2.5g buckets for my water so that's why I put just over 1ml.


----------



## inkrealm (May 15, 2011)

Pitluvs- so for an additive, the best bet is too take the usual amount you'd add, and maybe half it? 

I add mine in gallons >< but I guess I could put a few drops in the first and a few in the second, or just a few drops in the first since I'll probably only need one gallon for a 50 change in the hospital tank... since it doesn't have a dropper, you think half to the 1mL would be okay for a gallon with Prime? or does it need to be even less than that? o~o I only have one dropper and it has my Prime XC perhaps just enough to cover the surface of the bottom of the cap?


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

The measurements on the bottle are not for additive measures but if you're only using Stress Coat and nothing else. I can't give you a definite answer on how much to use as an additive to Prime as I only use Stress Coat, nothing else. I do full doses. I am saying a few drops, maybe half a ml for 2.5g? I am not sure. I'm just saying that you shouldn't use a full dose of Stress Coat and a full dose of another conditioner as it could cause chemical burns. I hope someone who uses this as an additive can come and give you advise on that. Maybe Myates can  

Vets have great ml droplets, if you're ever around one they may have one to spare for you


----------



## inkrealm (May 15, 2011)

Pitluvs- I'll ask mine about a dropper next time I see one :3 that's a great idea, thanks :3 I guess I'll try halfing the regular dose, I've heard a lot of people who overdose it with no issue... I'll watch him really closely though.  I'll try sending Myates a PM as well ^-^ thanks for all the help,I really appreciate it it :3


----------



## blueray (May 21, 2012)

I've been using it as my only water treatment method. However my fish got fin rot or some disease around the time I started using it. I think it's just a coinencedence but I was checking this web page to see if anyone had problems. I add about 1 mL to a gallon but you are supposed to add 1 mL to 2 gallons.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

It shouldn't really matter.... Your tank size water change schedule temperature are bigger factors that could have contributed to the rot


----------

